# (Resolved) Outllib.dll



## Moston (May 17, 2003)

When using Microsoft Outlook 2000 and after having downloaded hotbar I seem to be having loads of probs
1. if I use word as the emial editor no hotbar functions are available
2. OL only works with plain text. Any other texts bring up messages that say oulook has caused an error in unknown or alternatively, outlook has caused an error on OUTLLIB.DLL 
and then proceeds to shut outlook down.

I have used the hotbar before with outlook, but recently have been getting these various error messages and it's stopped working.

PLEASE HELPPPPP


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Hotbar is full of Spyware

Go to http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/ and download Hijack This.

Unzip, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and click *Scan*.

When the scan is finished, the *Scan* button will become a *Save Log* button.
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please post its contents

Don't do anything just yet as a lot of the contents will be harmless, someone will be along and point out what to remove

You will also need to resolve the outlib.dll

Try going to *Start | Run*
Type in *regsvr32 outlib.dll*
Click * OK*


----------



## Moston (May 17, 2003)

Hiya and thanks for your prompt reply!

I've scaned with highjack This and saved to floppy which I will attach as an attachment.

Also ran the "run" instruction and received the following error message:
LoadLibrary ("outlib.dll")failed.
get last error returns 0x00000485

I hope none of this is too serious 

And thanks for keeping your instructions simple as I am a novice

Look forward to your prompt reply

Have been unable to attach floppy content so i will now copy and paste it.
Hope this works too. Unfortunately, i've been told attachemnts don't accept this format!!

Any ideas PLEASEEEEEe


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

It should be in a TXT format, copying and paste will be fine

try

*regsvr32 outllib.dll*

I missed out anL (sorry)


----------



## Moston (May 17, 2003)

Hi

unfortunately I got the same error message in RUN even after adding the missing L.

The context saved onto floppy looks to me like text. I shall try now, again to attach it

 It doesn't seem to want my floppy content!!!!

I am unable to even copy and paste as none of the original content allows me to even highlight it.

NOW I AM REALLY STUCK!

Any ideas will help

thanks


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Ok you could try one of two things


Turn off Word as e-mail editor

On the *Tools | Options*.
On the *Mail Format* tab, click to clear the *Use Microsoft Word to edit e-mail messages* checkbox
Click *OK* to save and close the Options.

 Repair Office

Go to *Add/Remove Programs* in Control Panel
Highlight Office
Click *Change*
Click *Repair Office*[/list=1]


----------



## Moston (May 17, 2003)

Hi Again

I thinkyou're soon gonna get nightmares from me 

I tried to Repair but, firstly i only found office premium 2000. I have microsoft office 2000 with the peorlems. I chose the premium anyway and tried to run the repair option.

Unfortunately, it then asked me for the CD to re-install or to search for the original file onmy computer.

Problem is:
1 - i don't have no CD for it
2- I've no idea where to begin looking for the "original" file

Soryy, but, pls can you help further?

Regards and Thanks for your patience and support


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Fortunately the outllib.dll was updated in Office 2000 SP1
Download it from here


----------



## Moston (May 17, 2003)

Sorry for this delayed reply.

But since i've only got a dial-up connection to took over three hours to download.

Now that the download has ben successful!
Please tell me what I now do with it?

Thanks for your prompt reply

Regards
Sharon


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

You need to install it 
If you double click on it it should install it


----------



## Moston (May 17, 2003)

Sorry to seem so THICK!
But, where am I to find it in order to double-click on it and install it?

When ownloading, I saved it onto my C drive, then in the download folder and called it 2nd attempt (coz my pc crashed in the middle of the first attempt) outlook update.

When i tried to repair in add/remove prog, and it asked me for the cd, i browsed and looked in the download folder
but, unfortunately couldn't find it!

I have since rebooted too as i was told to do when adding or removing progs.

Pls stay with me and HELP!

Regards 
Sharon


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Look in your download folder or wherever you saved it to

You don't need to ADD/REMOVE, just *double click* on the 2nd Attempt file (or whatever you called it) to install the service pack


----------



## Moston (May 17, 2003)

Hi

I don't think you're gonna believe this aymore!!!

I double clicked "set-up"
had conformation that "windows installer set-up completed successfully

Then at some stage it asks me to insert the cd ms 2000 premium and click ok
As i dont have the darn disk, and extracted the entire download onto my Desktop
i browse to desktop (WHERE I CA SEE THE DOWNLOAD ELEMENTS) but unfortunately can't get it to read them as the desktop feature appears empty

PLEASE< PLEASE,PLEASE help
and do so in lay man terms coz now I'm even more confused!

Thanks 
sharon


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya Sharon

Is this still from this thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/t134120/s6f64170c330d87972d4038fd689006c9.html

If so, did the install of Outlook not work fully? Also, as you have Hotbar, go here and download Spybot:

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/

click the online tab to search for and download the updates, then shut down and relaunch SpyBot.

Go to the Settings tab > File Sets, and uncheck 'System Internals' and 'Tracks' . 
These aren't needed for our present purpose, and you can always experiment with them later on.

Finally, after closing down Internet Explorer, click 'Check for problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds 'Fix selected problems'

you may have to run spybot more than once to clear everything

Remove everything pre-ticked in Red

Regards

eddie


----------



## Moston (May 17, 2003)

Hi Guys

thanks for being there!

Ok, Eventually I've run the HighJack This scan again and am ready to post you the contents.
Hopefully it is gonna work this time?!

OK,hopefully this gets to you and makes sense.

I'm still receiving the outllib.dll error message

Please help me ASAP, so to further complicate things I can't even use my Calendar fuction anymore.

I have since been able to "remove" hotbar!
Ican send you the details on how i did that too later. Especially if u believe it to be relevant.

At the moment I too am getting raTHER CONFUSED AS TO WHICH 
ANSWERS relate to which queries

Here goess:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.94.0
Scan saved at 12:13:51 PM, on 20/05/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL=http://www.searchalot.com/search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://www.msn.de/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=http://www.searchalot.com
O1 - Hosts: 64.14.40.138 runonce.msn.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0000CC75-ACF3-4cac-A0A9-DD3868E06852} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\DAP\DAPBHO.DLL
O2 - BHO: WishBoneMedia MicroInstall BOH - {3AA90BC2-58C0-4F4D-A87C-2C6F3D3CD5FE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WBM\MINST.DLL
O2 - BHO: WishBoneMedia PopDisabler - {C331BD6E-06AB-41A0-B95F-D7CA379ACEAA} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WBM\WBM.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: DAP Bar - {62999427-33FC-4baf-9C9C-BCE6BD127F08} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\DAP\DAPIEBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Wishbone Toolbar - {87B1E57C-FF70-4C69-9CE8-57CB8F67ABA8} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WBM\WBM.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] Lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Matrox Powerdesk] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PDesk\PDesk.exe /Autolaunch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DownloadAccelerator] C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\DAP.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICQ Lite] C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe -minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP\WINAMPa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KAZAA] C:\PROGRAM FILES\KAZAA\KAZAA.EXE /SYSTRAY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WhenUSave] C:\Program Files\Save\Save.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Machine Debug Manager] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Avgserv9.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\WebshotsTray.exe
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O9 - Extra button: Run DAP (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Free Software Downloads (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Search the Internet (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Lite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ Lite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {3AA90BC2-58C0-4F4D-A87C-2C6F3D3CD5FE} (WBMInstaller Class) - http://toolbar.wishbone.com/uinstall.cab
O16 - DPF: {597C45C2-2D39-11D5-8D53-0050048383FE} (OPUCatalog Class) - http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates/content/opuc.cab

Thanks a lot for your patience and support.


----------



## Moston (May 17, 2003)

Hi Eddie

I have read your instructions.

At the very beginning you ask a if this is relevant to a certain thread. I wish i could answer you with certainty. What i can say is,
My queries are regarding problems I am having with Outlook 2000 and not internet Explorer.

The problems that are still persisting are:

1. Every time I open up an email and then close it after having read it I get the following error message
Outlook has caused an error in OUTLLIB.DLL.
Outlook will close now
This is very very annoying to say the least.

2. When surfing the net, I am unable to email a link.page etc... as when doing so I don't get a "send" button like I used to. So, having written what I need, i've no other option other than closing it.

3. When using the CALENDAR in outlook and if i try to enter a new appointment I get the following error message:
Outlook has caused an error in MSO9.DLL.
Outlook will close now

PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME GET THIS ALL SORTED OUT!
as i've started to rely on outlook quite a bit now
PLS PLS reply ASAP

Regards
Sharon


----------



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

Will this work?

Go to 'Search" and type "OUTLLIB.DLL." If the file is located, note the location (IE Windows>System or System 32, Etc...) Copy the file from either another system or try and find it on-line. If located, try and drop it in the proper folder.

I don't think it will cause any problems, and if it does not work and you can always delete it.

Can get the file here -

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...com/servicedesks/fileversion/dllinfo.asp&fp=1

I don't know if your problem is due to a corrupted .DLL file, but I thought I'd throw this out there just in case.


----------



## Moston (May 17, 2003)

Hi
Thanks for taking the time to help me out.
However, I do not fully understand what I'm supposed to do here.

What I have accompllished however is to search and locate the following:

196633-OL2000 How to Trouble shoot
C:\WINDOWS\Favorites\Tech Support

Now I don't get what I'm copyin and dropping Where?

thanks for your patience and help
Regards
Sharon


----------



## Moston (May 17, 2003)

Hi Guys

SOMEBODY PLS PLs help me, coz i'm not getting additional error messages

1. A Fatal error has occured in outlook
The data in your envelope has been lost, but
your document is still saved

2. Icqlite has caused an error in LITESKINUTILS.DLL.
icqlite will now close

3.icqlite has caused an error in MFC42.DLL. and will now close

Although, errors number 2 & 3 have just happened a few minutes ago and this was the first time. I'm just real afrid it may not be the last.

PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME ASAP
Thanks & Regards
Sharon


----------



## Moston (May 17, 2003)

Hi Guys!

I don't mean to be a real pain, but, Can someone please answer me and help me out.

I'm still not able to use OL's calendar option.

Alternatively, if there's no further help available to me other than calling a professional, please let me know!!!!


Thanks Sharon


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

For the error:

outlook has caused an error on OUTLLIB.DLL

take a look at this:

http://forums.techguy.org/t130213/scabe05a739688bb2aca8027c86f63f83.html

When you got this one:

Also ran the "run" instruction and received the following error message:
LoadLibrary ("outlib.dll")failed.
get last error returns 0x00000485

This is what it means:

LoadLibrary("Dllname") failed. GetlastError returns 0x00000485

From Winerror.h, 0x00000485 = 1157 (ERROR_DLL_NOT_FOUND), which means "One of the library files needed to run this application cannot be found." For example, typing regsvr32 missing.dll returns this error message if the Missing.dll file is not found.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=249873

So, just do a search on the pc for that file.

For this one:

Outlook has caused an error in MSO9.DLL

See here:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=237912

Icqlite has caused an error in LITESKINUTILS.DLL.

Try and reinstall ICQ.

And, I would doublecheck that there are no viruses on the pc. Either run your fully uptodate virus scanner, or go here;

http://housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/start_corp.asp

eddie


----------



## Moston (May 17, 2003)

Hi Eddie

Firstly, thanks for taking the time to help me with all the info you provided.
A lot, if not the majority of it was way above my understanding

I did however, look into the links provided but, don't feel confident enough to try the suggestions as I'm too afraid to muck things up even more.

I am aware of the MS 1, 1a, etc. updates that i need to install. My problem is that I don't have the relevant disks as I bought my PC second hand and the software was already installed.

ICQ, is now sorted. So thanks to you and everyone else for that!

I have checked with AVG and PC pitstop to confirm I've no viruses in the system!

Tne MSO9 error occurs in my instance when I try to email a limk or page from the net.

I appreciate all further help and guidance.

Thanks 
Sharon


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thats okay, we'll look at each in turn

outlook has caused an error on OUTLLIB.DLL

http://forums.techguy.org/t130213/scabe05a739688bb2aca8027c86f63f83.html

Go to Find Files, and type in extend.dat
Rightclick and choose rename. rename to extend.old
Open Outlook.

If no joy, try this one:

Go to Run and type:

regsvr32 msvcrt40.dll

and hit enter....see if you can open Outlook

We'll look at some other things after. 

eddie


----------



## Moston (May 17, 2003)

Hi Eddie!

Firstly thanks for simplifyng your instructions. Ok, this is what happened.

Renamed to extend.old - still receiving outllib.dll error

tried the run with your caommand and received the following msg
"Msvcrt40.dll was loaded, but the DLLRegisterServer entry point was not found.
DLLRegisterServer may not be exported, or a corrupt version of msvcrt40.dll may be in memory. Consider using PView to detect and remove it."

I sincerely hope this isn't as serious as it sounds to a novice like me. 

Look forward to your earliest reply

Regards - sharon


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Its okay, I just found out that that file cannot be registered. Not your pc at fault 

A while back, in a previuos thread, you said you removed Outlook, and installed again.

When you uninstalled it, did you run an eraser? I'm thinking not, so try here:

http://www.personal-computer-tutor.com/office.htm

You're after Office Eraser utilities. Just try an uninstall again, run the program, then einstall.

eddie


----------



## Moston (May 17, 2003)

Hi Everyone!!!!!!!!!

thanks for all your help!

Over 2 weeks later of trying to resolve this, I eventually gave up and took it to a technician. He too couldn't explain it, even after contacting Microsoft - and so has logged the relevant issue with them.

He removed outlook completely for me and installed outlook XP!
So far all is ok and working well!
Sorry I can't share with you'll any relevant results , But, as far as my situation goes - IT's ALL OVER - THANKFULLY.

Thanks for all your time and efforts though.

Regards 
Sharon


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thats okay, just good to see that its all working again 

If it comes up again, don't hesitate in posting.

eddie


----------

